# anyone ever been to paint/pinto worlds?



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone here ever gone to paint/pinto worlds? 
im just curious...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to the Pinto World Show every year between 2000 and 2005. I would love to go back but my finances don't allow it right now. It is great fun but I get very nervous when I show there. Someday I will go again!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

ya, i am going this year... i gone from like 2004-2008, hoping for 2009, but my mom told me i had to raise 3000&!!
how did you do at pinto?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a lot of success. 6 Worlds, 5 Reserves, a highpoint saddle, and two Champion of Champions back when they still did those. I would love to go back and show the driving classes.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

I have gone in 2007 and 2008, i got 3rd overall in open hunter type halter 3-4-5 yo and 3rd in am hunter type geldings. I did place in the NSBA Jr. horse enlish peasure under 2 judges. Can't afford to go this year. We did end up #1 in the nation in hunter type geldings halter and AM Halter geldings, many top 10 placings and were #8 over all jr. am.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

wow! you guys did good! i mostly do all flat classes, no jumping though...
im in 13&under


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

are those in oklahoma? i actually live right by the fairgrounds and i always see signs for pinto/paint or palomino or whatever world shows or something. almost makes me wish i was into that breed stuff!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

ya, they are in oklahoma! your lucky you live so close


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

i went to pinto in 2004. i was a reserve world champion.

went to paint from 2005 to 2007.
in 2005 in 13 & under western pleasure i was a semi-finalist.
in 2006 in 14 - 18 showmanship & western pleasure i was always one placing from the finals.
in 2007 in 14 - 18 showmanship i should have been in the finals.
i was supposed to be one of the four in the finals out of my cut. they messed up the points & the girl that took my place was under the top APHA trainer so they did nothing. because of this we will never return to APHA world.

we were supposed to go to pinto world this year, but now my parents are going through a divorce so it is out of the question. but i will be going next year for sure for my last year as a youth.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

ahh im sorry, well it sounds like you did pretty good : )


----------

